
Facebook 'intentionally and knowingly' violated UK data privacy laws - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/17/tech/facebook-fake-news-disinformation-report/index.html
======
bencollier49
I'll be interested to see if the government actually acts on these
recommendations; they are a little preoccupied at the moment.

It's going to be difficult to get right. For example, there have been calls to
compel media streaming sites to carry and prioritise BBC content. It's a
related issue - content doesn't often meet criteria of fair and honest
reporting, especially all the wacky conspiracy stuff which actually props up a
lot of extremist thinking.

